# Poodle only obedience trial NJ---question!



## PintSizePoodles (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the help here on my previous question!

So I was thinking I would perhaps check out an upcoming event I came across, which is the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York poodle only obedience and rally trials in April in NJ. This is an indoor even at the Up Front Dog Training Center (have not been there). 

My question is, would it be ok to bring along my 10 month old toy pup or would it be a no no? I have read previous threads here and elsewhere on the this topic and have seen a variety of answers on bringing a non-entered dog. The benefits of course are that the pup gets some being at a trial experience (he's done two puppy classes and takes a rally class every week so I think he'd be on decent behavior) but I don't want to commit a faux pas (he's also very happy crated in the car if there was an issue as well, as I do back to back classes with him and my other dog and he is crated there while waiting for his class...). I read the premium and see no mention of non-entered dogs.

Anyone have experience with this event/venue who might know more on whether it would be ok or better to just go by myself?

Thank you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would contact the organization and ask permission. Explain that he is well behaved and you could crate him in the car as he’s used to that. I personally have taken my dog to events to get her used to the noise and excitement. But I’ve also left her home or had my DH pick her up during a competition when I’ve volunteered to be a steward so I wouldn’t have to worry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been to that trial quite a few times (although this year I will be at a seminar that weekend). I would go without your puppy for a few reasons. First, generally unentered dogs are not welcomed at trials and shows. This place is a pretty small place and the trial is a two ring trial with not a ton of room for spectators. A wiggly puppy who might whine or bark is not going to make exhibitors too happy if the think they have NQ'd because of the puppy as a distraction. If it is warm that day you won't want to leave your puppy in your vehicle. That said it is a nice group and they will be very welcoming and totally happy to see pictures of your puppy on your phone. Plan to go in the morning to see as much as you can. I now wish I was going to be there so we could meet, but if Up Front is close enough for you to get there easily perhaps we can meet there some other time since I go there sometimes for matches.


----------



## PintSizePoodles (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you both for replies!

Knowing more about the venue makes me think that it is easier to leave the pup home. Perhaps a big, outdoor venue further down the road where I don't really want to observe as much would be a better place for pup practice. Bringing the pup definitely turns it into being about him and working with him on being good, and less about me being able to observe much!...I have an Instagram for my dogs, so I always have plenty of pics to show  (it's the same as my user name if anyone wants to check them out!).

And Up Front is fairly local for me (an hour) so another time I hope!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Up Front is actually more than an hour for me, but it is really a great place for trials and matches so I do go several times a year. I wish I lived close enough that I could regularly train there since the flooring is great and the people are really good.

Once I know when I will be there I will let you know and we will try to organize something. I might be there at the end of April if the schedule has some room on it. Otherwise it will probably be at the end of June. Matches are the last Saturday of every month.

Do go to the PCOTC trials as you will enjoy watching. I found it really helpful to watch before I ever entered to get a feel for things without a dog in tow.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Personally, I would take him. He's a toy, so it's not like he's going to be taking up much crating room! I think it's great exposure to see how he would handle the show environment. And he has lots of practice with classes, so you can be pretty confident that he will be well behaved. Plus, they don't say un-entered dogs can't attend, so you're not going against the rules. That's my 2 cents


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom I disagree based on having been to this trial. There just isn't that much extra space and it often is hard to get around in the crating area. Javelin was not entered one year, so he didn't go. One year I had him in rally novice there so the three of us went. For the OP to be able to watch she is going to have to be close to the rings and if the puppy is noisy or squirmy she is going to end up worrying that she and the pup are disrupting peoples' runs. On the other hand if she wanted to hang out and watch with the pup on a match day I would be happy for the distraction as a proof for my two who are always very excited to see other poodles.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Okay, well I guess if there are opportunities for matches, then it might be worth waiting this one out.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They have matches the last Saturday of every month at this facility, but this trial is the one chance the OP has to get to know and be welcomed by the members of the club holding it. She will be much better off just doing a human meet and greet for the trial.

ETA I just did entries for the April 28th match at Up Front. We will be there all morning.


----------

